# Sight seeing on e-bikes in Copenhagen!



## blip01 (May 31, 2017)

My wife and I mountain bike a lot so we both wanted to do some biking around Copenhagen during a recent visit. Luckily the weather cooperated. We spent a day tooling around the city on these rental Gobikes. Certainly not MTBs, lol, but were great fro getting around the city quickly.

Bikes are available at rental stations throughout the city. I set up my account online the day before and all we had to do was find a station, enter our user name/password and unlock two bikes.

Bikes are spartan, but seem built to take rental abuse. 250-watt pedal assist with 3 speed ranges. They also have a tablet mounted to the bars that locks/unlocks the rear tire, and has turn by turn GPS to get you around the city.

These were perfect to see a lot in a short amount of time.

Copenhagen's biking infrastructure is beyond awesome also.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice! Great idea. Thanks for sharing. My wife and I are traveling to Europe (The Netherlands, Belgium, France and Germany) next summer. I'm going to do research to see if other cities we visit offer something like this.


----------



## blip01 (May 31, 2017)

AGarcia said:


> Nice! Great idea. Thanks for sharing. My wife and I are traveling to Europe (The Netherlands, Belgium, France and Germany) next summer. I'm going to do research to see if other cities we visit offer something like this.


I'd be surprised if you don't find them somewhere. They had the same type of bikes/ rental system just across the bridge in Malmo, Sweden.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

IME, anywhere there's tourists in Europe, there's ebikes for rent. They should be easy to find


----------

